# Internet Service Providers in Mannheim



## RobHoff (Feb 5, 2013)

My wife and I will be moving to Mannheim mid-February and one of the first things we need to set up is Internet service. Prefer a no-contract option in event our stay is not long-term. Please advise either cable or DSL. Looking for reliable and decent speed, enough for streaming Netflix or Skype for example. 
While I'm at it, what are some good options for SIM cards? I've heard of some ISPs bundling SIMs with Internet service.


----------

